# Picked up My or may I say someone else's 550i Today



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Asteroid said:


> You also forgot about this one: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162716. Apparently this one was not the fault of dealer or customer, but BMW. I remember it because it happened on a day I was picking up as well.


I remember this also - It was one month after my delivery...
Like I state above - this is not a first time - but BMW always help.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy it all worked out. Moral of the story is to always confirm, then re confirm, then tell your friend to confirm


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Excellent. Great to have a quick resolution to the problem and you get new car smell x2 :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> What I was referring to was a printout from the dealer order entry system, to be specific. It's just a matter of asking your CA for this.


 Well CA stands for client advisor...I believe they should be advising the customer about the order entry process and not the other way around. :dunno:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

drklion said:


> For those that are talking about the PO. The PO was sent to me and I agreed to the options. It clearly does not state "it will have a manual if not other wise stated".
> 
> In my opinion the Dealer/BMW should take the blame on this.
> 
> ...


Manual can be fun sometimes........just don't get into traffic.



drklion said:


> That's the point. It's not in the PO. It's not part of the agreement. A brochure is open to miss-prints as well as the web site.
> 
> The PO should state what is in the vehicle. Which it does for the options. If a part, in this case the freaking transmission, is not included and if not included means it will be considered a manual then fine make a disclaimer about it. Don't just take it for granted. Dealers and Manufacturers may know that but a buyer does not.
> 
> If we did that on all contracts and documents of assuming then I assumed that if I flew to Munich to pick up my vehicle for the United States it will have an automatic transmission. Which of course this is not the case. I have my doc's to prove I am not assuming.


Why I think OP is looking for something equivalent to the window sticker. Sometimes the window sticker even tells you how many cup holders (mini van) it has in the car.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Because it would be 10 pages long and no one would read it (except me).
> 
> Also, the p.o. is only for tourist deliveries and you should have received a separate purchase agreement, again listing the options you ordered.


I would.........and fine print too.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> What I was referring to was a printout from the dealer order entry system, to be specific. It's just a matter of asking your CA for this.


Yes, I got the same thing and checked every item. :thumbup:



drklion said:


> First I would like to say that a new vehicle is being built for me with a STEPTRONIC automatic transmission :thumbup:. No, I will not say which party is at fault but I will say I am not paying anything extra. I will have the car that I ordered at about the same time as this one if it was shipped.
> 
> Well I have done this two times before, picking up a vehicle in Germany, and had no issues. This time it was one of those times that a screwball was thrown and knocked me off balance but I had my documents in order and proof of what I ordered that saved my ass. Single up the middle? No, just a new build with exactly what I ordered.
> 
> Some on this thread have mentioned that my PO did not have the automatic in the options section and if that's the case the vehicle would be built with a manual which in turn is the buyers fault if the buyer did not read the brochure or the web site that a manual is standard. That to me is a way for a dealer or manufacturer to cop out and not be held responsible. On the other hand the customer should know what he is buying and should look into what is on the standard list. In this case my build list and request in several communications supports what I wanted and expected when I arrived at the Welt. Who is to blame regarding this mess? Well I would say both parties (The Dealer and BMW). The PO needs a better structure, I am not asking for a complete list of standard equipment in the PO but, as one person that replied in this thread pointed out, they should make check boxes for all the options. All options that will be built with the vehicle would be checked. That's it case closed we are all happy, no 19 pages worth of standard items, and I do not have to go through my documents and emails to prove what I


I don't think it is a cop out. Manual is always standard on BMW except some recent new models. If BMW isn't getting the information from buyer or dealer, it would go default on manual. This is something OP should know especially he has been a BMW customer for 11 years. But yes, saving document is important.


----------



## dexter (Nov 6, 2006)

I find it depressing in this day and age that itis always somebody else's fault.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

JSpira said:


> What I was referring to was a printout from the dealer order entry system, to be specific. It's just a matter of asking your CA for this.


Agreed. My CA and I made it a point to go over every single option, several times, before signing.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

dexter said:


> I find it depressing in this day and age that itis always somebody else's fault.


Look, OP might not like it, but he and his CA are responsible for this mess IMO... It's pretty black and white to me. You gotta check what you are buying, CA did not do his/her job well here too.
Regardless, BMW is picking up the bill on this one baling out both responsible parties... In fact, OP will probably get his vehicle sooner, as it will travel across the pond as a new car, not used (will clear customs a lot quicker).


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

bimmer_fam said:


> Look, OP might not like it, but he and his CA are responsible for this mess IMO... It's pretty black and white to me. You gotta check what you are buying, CA did not do his/her job well here too.


I concur, doctor!:thumbup:


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad you got it all worked out. I wonder if the fact you had many other BMW's in the past helped with their decision to help you out with your new car? Either way, looks like it got worked out.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be very frustrated but I would also enjoy a free loaner (but I'd worry I'd be stuck with the wrong tranny too).
Best wishes & regards.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad to hear things will work out the in the end and you allowed it to to not ruin your vacation. 

I remember on my order form in bold or near the top where it stated something like "please confirm with the customer this car was ordered with a manual transmission". I was the opposite with my CA confirming over and over again it was a manual transmission because on the early documents it did not say as stated in this thread a manual transmission is default unless auto is added on. 

Again, you and really especially the Welt handled it very well and nice to hear you can get things sorted out without too much stress. 

enjoy the rest of your ED!!


----------



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

adrian's bmw said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about this.
> 
> Let me be explicitly clear so that anyone who reads this thread. Unless it's a model where automatic transmission is standard like the 528i, for example, and steptronic transmission or sport transmission is missing on the PO or vehicle inquiry, *it's a manual transmission*. Sadly, I can understand that ordering mistakes can happen. That's why it's critically important that both parties double check the order.
> 
> Oh, it appears that you signing the PO confirmed your order of a manual transmission due to the *absence* of steptronic transmission or sport transmission. The order in the system is confirmation as well. If an option code is missing or isn't listed, it's not coming with that option unless it's a default option like, say dark burl walnut wood trim.


I am actually very happy to have this explanation. I have ordered a Z4 35i with a manual transmission. On the hand written PO my CA wrote "6-speed". The 30i can have a 6-auto as an option but the 35i has a 7-speed auto as an option. My build order does not list type of transmission and does not list the automatic transmission option. My CA told me that is because the manual transmission is "standard" and the automatic is an option. Since there is no charge for the auto, I am getting the manual. I must admit that I am still a little nervous as there are hardly any manual transmission cars coming to the states. It seems that most people prefer an automatic, even on the Z4.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Arizona Z4 said:


> I must admit that I am still a little nervous as there are hardly any manual transmission cars coming to the states.


 I believe, for BMW, it's 10%.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Kudos to BMW. What a fine company. I am on BMW Number 5 amd I have always been well treated. I like doing business with companies that I trust will do the right thing.


----------



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

JSpira said:


> I believe, for BMW, it's 10%.


That's nice to know. Nevertheless, the first thing I am going to do when I pick up my Z4 is look for the stick. Pick up day for me is August 20, so I am a little nervous/excited right now.


----------

